# BDS from AMC vs. MBBS from Shifa



## hjkayani (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello. I'm new to this forum so if i'm posting my question at the wrong place please let me know. 

I am facing a dilemma. I am a US national. I had planned to do MBBS from Pakistan, give the USMLE and go to USA. I got admission in Shifa for MBBS. Now I have been offered BDS at Army Medical College. I dont know much about BDS. So I would be very grateful if someone could guide me. I'd like to know if i do BDS from Pakistan will it be recognized in USA? What test (similar to the USMLE) will I have to give? What are the options available after BDS? And finally what do you think, BDS from AMC or MBBS from Shifa? #confused 

Thanks in advance :happy:


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Both are good options (both colleges are good too)but if you do BDS you will have to study for at least 3 years in any US college again , the deal in USA is all the foreign dental graduates they r offered DDS..what they do is they put u through the 2 or 3 year of DDS ( the advanced program for foreign dental graduates so it means not just pakistan) after this advanced program u get your licensure done n then do 1 year residency n then u apply for a job....in either case MBBS or BDS u get a good deal of jobs depending on your application build up! ok 1 important thing u gotta take NBDE (national board dental exam) part 1 before applying for DDS otherwise u're not eligible to apply...ok so u start your DDS, in the meantime u cud take NBDE part 2.so its your decision,complete 5 years in MBBS and then USMLEs or this whole thing in 4+3=7 years.


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed (Nov 9, 2011)

MBBS takes 5+1 yr hectic house job n then FCPS b4 u r eligible for good jobs,unless u wanna b jst an mbbs demonstrator!!!


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

u r right aysha but i was just talking about bds vs mbbs in US only.the procedure there is long but in UK and Malaysia Middle east etc bds is faster.


----------



## hjkayani (Apr 2, 2011)

*Thanks*



amerhch said:


> Both are good options (both colleges are good too)but if you do BDS you will have to study for at least 3 years in any US college again , the deal in USA is all the foreign dental graduates they r offered DDS..what they do is they put u through the 2 or 3 year of DDS ( the advanced program for foreign dental graduates so it means not just pakistan) after this advanced program u get your licensure done n then do 1 year residency n then u apply for a job....in either case MBBS or BDS u get a good deal of jobs depending on your application build up! ok 1 important thing u gotta take NBDE (national board dental exam) part 1 before applying for DDS otherwise u're not eligible to apply...ok so u start your DDS, in the meantime u cud take NBDE part 2.so its your decision,complete 5 years in MBBS and then USMLEs or this whole thing in 4+3=7 years.


Thank you so much. I had no idea about the NBDE or that after BDS one has to spend 3 more years in USA before you are recognized. This leads me to the conclusion that MBBS at Shifa will be better #yes


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Best of luck and pray for me too.will be in same situation in 2012.


----------

